# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Google выпустила Chrome 10

## olejah

Компания Google выпустила финальную версию браузера Chrome 10 с увеличенной производительностью и новым интерфейсом настроек. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе компании. 

Новая версия стала быстрее по сравнению с Chrome 9, представленной в начале февраля. В частности, скорость работы сценариев JavaScript выросла на 66 процентов. 

В Chrome 10 изменено меню настроек. Теперь оно открывается в новой вкладке, которую можно перемещать наравне с другими. Ранее меню настроек открывалось поверх остальных вкладок. Это позволит пользователям сохранять и копировать точный адрес справочного раздела. После этого любой раздел можно будет добавить в закладки и отправить ссылку другим пользователям Chrome. 

Также Google добавил в раздел настроек поле для поиска. С его помощью можно найти необходимый раздел меню. Поисковое поле располагается в левой части вкладки "Настройки". 

Google выпускает новые версии Chrome с периодичностью в несколько недель. При этом компания в каждой новой версии добавляет функции, которые совершенствуют производительность или интерфейс браузера. 

Любопытно, что релиз Chrome 10 состоялся за день до хакерского состязания Pwn2Own, ежегодно проводимого в рамках конференции по вопросам безопасности CanSecWest, проходящей с 9 по 11 марта в Ванкувере (Канада). Как сообщают организаторы соревнования, в нынешнем году суммарный призовой фонд составит 125 тысяч долларов, из которых $20 тыс. предоставит Google за взлом браузера Chrome. 

Согласно февральской статистике аналитической компании Net Applications, рыночная доля Chrome составляет почти 11%. В списке самых распространенных веб-обозревателей разработка корпорации Google фигурирует на третьей позиции. 

Загрузить Chrome 10 можно с сайта google.com/chrome либо воспользовавшись функцией автоматического обновления уже установленного браузера. Доступны сборки для Windows, Linux и Mac OS X.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## schlez

у меня доступ к настройку уже давным давно идет через адресную строку... (я сделал это в девятой версии стабильного потока) 

доступ к флажкам - 
chrome:slashslash flags/

вместо slashslash подставьте косую черту
(в 10 версии флаги немного изменены)

полный (почти) перечень - 

about**:about

----------

